# Meet Chuck!



## Luigi (Jan 1, 2012)

10 weeks old and the sweetest little guy. My son adopted him from an animal rescue not he shelter where he got Luigi as we are a little gun shy after the FIP tragedy we had. He is not Luigi but just as special in his own way and will have lots of love for his hopefully long and spoiled life.


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

He is utterly stunning ! Congratulations on your new baby. :love2


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a face!!! So so handsome! Luigi sent him to heal your heart.


----------



## BartBuzz (Aug 17, 2013)

He looks like Fuzz Aldrin from SNL . . .

Congrats!


----------



## _ANT_ (Jul 1, 2013)

He's too cute


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Absolutely adorable!!


----------



## threecatguy (Aug 25, 2013)

What a cute kitty!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Adorable. So is the tuxedo in the background!! 
Kittens are just SO wonderful.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't know....he looks quite mischievous!!! He may be just too much for you, send him my way and I'll try and fit this overly adorable cutie into my old folks home!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

What a little sweetheart, just adorable


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

Adorable i hope he can fill the void you have. I know he'll have a great home with you


----------



## Luigi (Jan 1, 2012)

*Here are a few more pics of our litle Chuck*


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Photogenic little guy, definitely has an ornery twinkle to his eye.

The first pic (of this last group) makes me laugh - it looks like a pose from toddlers and tiaras.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

He's a Cutie! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Luigi (Jan 1, 2012)

NebraskaCat said:


> Photogenic little guy, definitely has an ornery twinkle to his eye.
> 
> The first pic (of this last group) makes me laugh - it looks like a pose from toddlers and tiaras.


Ha ha. I am not sure about ornery but he has catitude for sure. My son brought him over to meet our Golden Retriever yesterday and it went great. He wasn't afraid at all and checked our place out and Asia our dog loved him.Chuck ran back into his crate a few times and every time he did he used his paw to slam the door shut himself! It was hilarious to watch lol. I think he is the smartest kitten ever!


----------

